# Jet Turbo Motor On My Yak



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok I know I will probably get some criticism on my new setup but I like it, and that’s what counts. I decided to mount a 3HP Jet Turbo “The Cut” motor on my Ocean Kayak. I mainly fish the bays at the coast and some of the places I fish are a good distance out and now that I’m turning 55 I get worn out faster now. Anyway, I made a custom motor mount and used yak attack rails with backing plates for strength. I’ve tried it out so far in fresh water and all works great. I’m still breaking in the motor with a 25:1 oil mix so that’s why it’s smoking the way it is.


----------



## rdbjr (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good. Be sure to let us know how it performs for you.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks rdbjr for the reply. Will do. Can’t make it back to Hatteras until April but looking forward to it.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

That's a sweet setup. I hope it serves you well!!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd love to see a video of it running out on the water. I can think of some shallow seaside bays where that might be just the ticket!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Next time I take it to the lake I will get a video and post it. I plan to take it back to a fresh water lake once more to get through the 25:1 oil break-in period before I take it to Hatteras in April. Thanks for the interest. Just waiting for a day in the 50’s.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

*Videos from today!*

My wife and I took our kayaks to the lake today. Finally got up to 55 degrees. Still going through the break in of 25:1 so still smoking on my 3 HP Jet turbo. Decided to pull my wife around in her kayak. Motor did well. https://youtu.be/eDW-Tl4K3hA. https://youtu.be/foMsBc_i3S4


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

how fast can it go?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I’m not sure but even pulling my wife’s kayak it was clipping along. Sure will save me a lot of energy getting to my distance fishing spots. The second video shows me pulling my wife in her kayak. First video is me just puttering around.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice! Loud, but nice! I'm a couple years younger, but I just take my sweet ass time coming back in.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well thought I would post on my 3 HP Jet turbo motor. Got back last Wednesday from two weeks at Hatteras. The motor did really great. Going out to my favorite areas this time was a breeze. Skipped right out and rarely touched the paddle. Was fishing way out in the sound one day and the wind picked up quick. Decided I better head back in. Returning with the wind in my face and white caps. I would’ve been exhausted trying to paddle back through all that. Just motored back in with no problems.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

That's a great looking rig right there Papa-T. It's nice to be able to cover more ground.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

That is a neat set up. It might even make me consider something similar.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone interested in the 3HP Jet turbo. Here is the contact info. Ebb Estes out of Arkansas. 510-206-5765. [email protected]


----------

